# Encontrar un VIPer 1.2A



## Meta (Abr 1, 2012)

Hola:

En una placa me viene un IC que 8 pines como el 555 que no se lo que es  ni que hace. Sospecho que es un PWM para controlar un motor.

Se llama VIPer 1.2A y no encuentro un datasheet. También te pone en el  IC estos números, GP103528 pero no dice nada. El IC pone que está hecho  en ST. Busco en www.st.com y parece que no existe, sino otros.

¿Alguien lo conoce?

Un saludo.


----------



## maezca (Abr 1, 2012)

es el switcher de una fuente smps, seguro que de un dvd

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet2/5/0wotip6ogg9o3c7rkp74gg221hcy.pdf


----------



## Meta (Abr 1, 2012)

Gracias.

Empecé a buscar porque pone VIPer 1.2A, no VIPER12A. Al final es lo mismo. Viene en una placa de una lavadora, pensé que era para controlar el motor. La placa quien manda es el ATMEGA 32L AU8.

Un saludo.


----------

